# Lagos, Nigeria - like you have never seen it before



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

it's hard to find recent pic of this mega city of 11 to 13 million but here are my results. Lagos will one day be one the world largest cities. I tried to get some pics of everyday life and recent pics of the city so enjoy (all the pics are from google by the way)











































































































































































































































































































a couple of Abuja


















Ogidi

















some unique local art


































































































































































follow the link below for hundreds of pics of african cities


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks like a very vibrant city


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Looks a little bit caothic, with lots of traffic jam, and full crowded of people in the streets, but i really like that kind of cities!!


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

Ask your parents what Nigeria was like in the 60s and 70s, the economy was booming so hard youd be pressed to go out without seeing a white, indian or chinese person, many of them who emmigrated to find work! 

That was the time when Nigerian cities were built up, what went wrong? IMF and Shell among other petroleum companies had alot to do with it but so did CORRUPTION! as it stand Nigeria, although democratic, is one of the world most corrupted nations. As a result the Cities receive little or no infrastruction spending and have/are deteriorating rapidly, as is the nation on the whole.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

true, but the economy is doing well again with a growth rate of 6% for the last couple of years, and corruption is slowly being reduced and as you said for the first time nigeria has a democracy


----------



## loureed (Aug 10, 2003)

hopefully, the next South Africa....


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Once I talked to a guy from Wales and he lived in several countries in Africa, he said Nigeria was one of the worst places to live in the whole world. (He also lived in Egypt, Morocco, South Africa, etc...)

Looks messy and dirty, but the people look very good and well dressed. I hope they get a better place to live as soon as possible. I know Nigeria is one of the most corrupt countries in the world because until some years ago Brazil would always be 2nd after them (but Brazil got a bit better)


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

wow...thank you for these pics, I love them so much...Lagos is so out of the loop, it's wonderful


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG - Lagos is the epitomy of everything that I hate .. I would rather stick pins in my eyes than go there. By the way - thanks for the pics, one hardly ever sees pics of Lagos.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

ENIGMA said:


> OMG - Lagos is the epitomy of everything that I hate .. I would rather stick pins in my eyes than go there. By the way - thanks for the pics, one hardly ever sees pics of Lagos.


Hmmmmm in this "everything I hate" you're not including the black people, are you? :sly:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

funny that Nigeria is a 3rd World Country like Brasil, but Brasilian cities seem better and more developed than Nigerian ones... and of course, I dont mean only brazilian huge cities... but many small brazilian towns also. Anyway, Lagos DEFINITLY doesnt look like it has more than 2 million people. Small skyline. Latin American skylines have many many more towers.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^ Of course, Latin America is MUCH richer than Africa (cept south africa).


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> funny that Nigeria is a 3rd World Country like Brasil, but Brasilian cities seem better and more developed than Nigerian ones... and of course, I dont mean only brazilian huge cities... but many small brazilian towns also. Anyway, Lagos DEFINITLY doesnt look like it has more than 2 million people. Small skyline. Latin American skylines have many many more towers.


all african countries are different, there are some small cities that can give brazilian cities a run for there money, and there are large cities which don't have much towers. By the way highrises are not a measure of a countries wealth

if you want to get a better idea of african cities check out the link in my signature honerable mentions go to Nairobi, Abidjan


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

It doesn't look like a city of 1 million, let alone 10+... sorry but to me it looks like a big village. Don't like it  

I think the best parts of Africa are Egypt and South Africa


----------



## carecife (Nov 5, 2004)

jesus.....what a caos.....


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

how ironic that Nigeria is one of the most important oil exporters to US


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

it seems like some thinks lagos is a village because it doesn't have many skyscrapers

some more lagos pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

boom said:


> Hmmmmm in this "everything I hate" you're not including the black people, are you? :sly:


LOL - I thought that we are discussing LAGOS (the City) and not Nigerians ? or did I miss something ? What little I have heard and seen of Nigerians in South Africa is that they are predominantly involved in crime and totally corrupt - so yes, I don't like them BUT at the same time there are Nigerians who are law abiding and decent - them I like 

I hope that I have answered your question and put you at ease


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

You are to blame said:


> all african countries are different, there are some small cities that can give brazilian cities a run for there money


really, give me an example of such african city outside South Africa.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

You are to blame said:


> all african countries are different, there are some small cities that can give brazilian cities a run for there money, and there are large cities which don't have much towers. By the way highrises are not a measure of a countries wealth
> 
> if you want to get a better idea of african cities check out the link in my signature honerable mentions go to Nairobi, Abidjan


So, can we classify this as the joke of the month in SSC?? Anyone got any better joke?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

ENIGMA said:


> LOL - I thought that we are discussing LAGOS (the City) and not Nigerians ? or did I miss something ? What little I have heard and seen of Nigerians in South Africa is that they are predominantly involved in crime and totally corrupt - so yes, I don't like them BUT at the same time there are Nigerians who are law abiding and decent - them I like
> 
> I hope that I have answered your question and put you at ease


Nah, no problem at all. It's just that usually when we discuss about cities we also discuss about their peoples


----------



## friendsofthecity (Mar 26, 2007)

Everybody in this room disappointed me beyond reasonable doubt.Nigeria is not all that bad but due to the population and detoriorating condition of lagos doesn't make the whole nation a mess.The slum of RIO is worst thatn that of Nigeria.Really,Nigeria's decaded and time will tell with the foolish heads which are responsible for it.Windhoek can beat some brazilian smaller cities.There are others as well.Discrimination and manipulation of the resource for personal properties have been the major cause---The corruption we are talking about.If brazil is 10 percent as corrupt the whole country would have fell upside down far more than that of NIgeria.Things will definately turn around one day.In the 70s no Nigeria would live the country in search of a greener pasture only the Brazilian,indian,Asians,etc would come to Nigeria for survive--that was when Nigeria was a King.The glorious time will come around again and all these South African,Aukland mocking will be turned into joy.I don't like South Africa either.it's a place of racial inequality.And why wont you like South Africa when you are white.Kiss my ass---sweet baby!


----------



## friendsofthecity (Mar 26, 2007)

That last line is met for ENIGMA.I don't think I will like you when I get to know much about you!PEACE.


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

Lagos, a village ?? :bash: hno: 

OPEN YOUR EYES, LOS AMIGOS :


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

AcesHigh said:


> funny that Nigeria is a 3rd World Country like Brasil, but Brasilian cities seem better and more developed than Nigerian ones... and of course, I dont mean only brazilian huge cities... but many small brazilian towns also. Anyway, Lagos DEFINITLY doesnt look like it has more than 2 million people. Small skyline. Latin American skylines have many many more towers.



Aceshigh you can just put cities into two categories of the cold war. There are not white and black only as there are not 1st or 3rd world countries only. There are grays between them. 

Brazil is about the 42th country in development index in the world, the African countries and the poorest countries in Asia and Amerca are 120-200 
in the same ranking.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

interesting! thanks for sharing!


----------



## friendsofthecity (Mar 26, 2007)

Every hater like ENIGMA should kiss my ass about Lagos.I guess I will be there this year to see for myself.Whatever it is there's going to be a good reason that I visit that place I have heard so much about without absolute photos.PERIOD!


----------



## pallo82 (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't like it at all. Too underdeveloped for a big city and i am sure the weather is awfully hot. Also on another note, fifa will not consider nigeria for the soccer world cup selections which are due in a few months if i am not wrong (not sure for what year) due to the nigerian awful human rights records


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Well nigeria have the same problems than any african country, but in a high scale.
Btw, i liked this city (i thought it was worse).  
thx for the pics.


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

well,beautiful cities do not mean a developed economy.

hundreds of Chinese cities look as clean and developed as europe.but China is still a third wolrd country.


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

ENIGMA said:


> LOL - I thought that we are discussing LAGOS (the City) and not Nigerians ? or did I miss something ? What little I have heard and seen of Nigerians in South Africa is that they are predominantly involved in crime and totally corrupt - so yes, I don't like them BUT at the same time there are Nigerians who are law abiding and decent - them I like
> 
> I hope that I have answered your question and put you at ease


Are you a white south African?

South Americans shit talking about poverty and slums?!:lol:


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

Lagos looks so vibrant and alive!! Its looks like its the West African version of the Far East's Tokyo, Hong Kong, Manila or Bangkok  There doesnt seem to be a single empty street in those pictures!

btw: i think only TRUE cities have BOTH grit and glamour within their borders!
Immaculately clean city = dead and unlived


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

lumpia said:


> Lagos looks so vibrant and alive!! Its looks like its the West African version of the Far East's Tokyo, Hong Kong, Manila or Bangkok  There doesnt seem to be a single empty street in those pictures!
> 
> btw: i think only TRUE cities have BOTH grit and glamour within their borders!
> Immaculately clean city = dead and unlived


well,judging from the pictures,lagos lags much behind those cities in Far east .


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

badguy2000 said:


> well,judging from the pictures,lagos lags much behind those cities in Far east .


That is true badguy, but I think Lagos may have the potential for growth in infrastructure and development in the coming years. In the 60's, Far Eastern cities like Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, Manila and Jakarta somewhat resembled Lagos. 

I guess nothing is impossible when there's a large potential base of workers and a vibrant commercial sector in any given large city


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

lumpia said:


> That is true badguy, but I think Lagos may have the potential for growth in infrastructure and development in the coming years. In the 60's, Far Eastern cities like Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, Manila and Jakarta somewhat resembled Lagos.
> 
> I guess nothing is impossible when there's a large potential base of workers and a vibrant commercial sector in any given large city


well, developed industry is the base of developed cities.

Far east has made lots of progress in their industry while Nigeria still depends on oil.

BTW,are you african? I heart that Nigeria is not safe.many Chinese worker were kidnaped there.


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

i.q.ninja said:


> South Americans shit talking about poverty and slums?!:lol:


you should be careful. :cheers:


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

badguy2000 said:


> well, developed industry is the base of developed cities.
> 
> Far east has made lots of progress in their industry while Nigeria still depends on oil.
> 
> BTW,are you african? I heart that Nigeria is not safe.many Chinese worker were kidnaped there.


Yep, I heard about the kidnappings on the news, they have a few Filipino workers they also kidnapped. I have also heard from people that Nigeria, especially Lagos, isn't a particularly safe place due to gang crime etc. I agree, this is a big problem but even some parts of Thailand, the Philippines and Indonesia have problems with insurgency/terrorism, but still have large tourism and general local and international commercial and industrial sectors and because of that are developing much quicker than Nigeria. 

Its true that with the problems of foreign kidnappings its not exactly helping the international face of Nigeria, but if there are committed multinationals willing to set up in Lagos (especially) the general condition of the people there may improve drastically: a majority of Nigerians are fluent in English and many have relevant educational qualification, so I heard. Mobilizing these potential workers can definately help to change the situation of the country, and it was that very thing (mobilization) that has been and still is helping to improve conditions in the Far East in general. 

An example of the rapid change is visible in these two photos of Makati city in the Philippines: 

Makati city near the beginning of its development in 1973:









vs. Makati city Now:









there is a vast difference in the limits of commercial investment in Makati city in 1973 vs the present: only 30 or so years but a big difference. International investment through prospecting had further mobilized the local population to start setting up their own local enterprises, and when these grew it helped the economy and contributed to the growth in infrastructure and industry in general. A growth in infrastructure and industry boosed a new inflow of investors, both local and foreign, and then that made the economy, infrastructure and industry grow more, but to a much larger swathe of the population. It's like a progressive loop and its still going on in the case of the Far East, despite problems with government corruption, terrorism etc... 

So I think its still possible for a city like Lagos to be able to reach the Asian standard of development.. It only relies on whether or not commercial investment will start off on a large scale, taking advantage of the local workforce... 

BTW: To answer your question: I'm Mixed race/mestizo/whatever u wanna call it. Half Ghanaian half Filipino


----------



## badguy2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

lumpia said:


> Yep, I heard about the kidnappings on the news, they have a few Filipino workers they also kidnapped. I have also heard from people that Nigeria, especially Lagos, isn't a particularly safe place due to gang crime etc. I agree, this is a big problem but even some parts of Thailand, the Philippines and Indonesia have problems with insurgency/terrorism, but still have large tourism and general local and international commercial and industrial sectors and because of that are developing much quicker than Nigeria.
> 
> Its true that with the problems of foreign kidnappings its not exactly helping the international face of Nigeria, but if there are committed multinationals willing to set up in Lagos (especially) the general condition of the people there may improve drastically: a majority of Nigerians are fluent in English and many have relevant educational qualification, so I heard. Mobilizing these potential workers can definately help to change the situation of the country, and it was that very thing (mobilization) that has been and still is helping to improve conditions in the Far East in general.
> 
> ...


well,I am a chinese. some chinese were kidnapped in Nigeria.
as we know,with the expansion of their economy,Chinese are active in Africa now.
but at the same time, more and more Chinese are kidnapped or assaulted in Africa.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the photos of a rarely-seen city.

Unfortunately I have to agree with some of the previous posters. I know people who've been there and they all pretty much said it is the closest thing to hell on earth. An extremely high crime rate, pollution and an awful smell everywhere, no sights, no decent public transit, an awful climate and once it gets dark its basically impossible to get out off your hotel.

Let's hope that the situation improves in the next years and decades. Nigeria has the resources such as oil. If they manage to get rid of all the corruption the situation should improve considerably.


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the photos of a rarely-seen city.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to agree with some of the previous posters. I know people who've been there and they all pretty much said it is the closest thing to hell on earth. An extremely high crime rate, pollution and an awful smell everywhere, no sights, no decent public transit, an awful climate and once it gets dark its basically impossible to get out off your hotel.
> 
> Let's hope that the situation improves in the next years and decades. Nigeria has the resources such as oil. If they manage to get rid of all the corruption the situation should improve considerably.


Wise words. :applause:


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've never seen / heard of this city in the first place. The only Lagos I've ever heard of is the Resident Evil 4 boss.


----------



## friendsofthecity (Mar 26, 2007)

Many crazy guys are ignorant about the world they live in.The world is getting smaller everyday.Lagos is as famous as china in Asia when it comes to talking about Africa.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

friendsofthecity said:


> Many crazy guys are ignorant about the world they live in.The world is getting smaller everyday.Lagos is as famous as china in Asia when it comes to talking about Africa.


China is well known because it is one of the four ancient civilisation n also their booming economy : ) once lagos starts to boom more ppl will know about this city


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*ugh and I thought kinshasa was bad. i feel horrible*


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

You are to blame said:


> there are some small cities that can give brazilian cities a run for there money


In subsaharan africa(outside South Africa)???Maybe only Windhoek.


----------



## dios tanatos (Jun 13, 2006)

No, I had never seen Lagos before... and I hope I never see it again! :down:


----------



## Kisumu Ndogo (May 30, 2007)

Nice City but needs work

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I love Kisumu


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

hahaha What is UP with all this Africa-bashing from Latin forumers?? Its not as if they are economic rivals or anything! Culturally and ethnically, South America owes alot to Africa right? Love, not war 



badguy2000 said:


> well,I am a chinese. some chinese were kidnapped in Nigeria.
> as we know,with the expansion of their economy,Chinese are active in Africa now.
> but at the same time, more and more Chinese are kidnapped or assaulted in Africa.


It is understood that there are many Chinese kidnapped in Africa, but remember that the continent needs to recover from years of stagnation and conflict, and the only way for it to recover is to become more economically stable with dealings through foreign investors. Filipinos have also been kidnapped in Nigeria inpaticular! BUT these kidnappings will go down in number with an eventual rise in Africa's economy, and with economic recovery being due thanks to China and Far Eastern countries as opposed to the Western nations that have pledged and pledged and have failed to deliver their promises, there will be a complete change in attitude to the Far East and China to one of gratitude and strengthened diplomatic ties. that is guaranteed! 

This is why the west is thinking cautiously about China's involvement in Africa, as China's involvement in Southeast Asia had driven the newly industrialized Asian Tigers of the region to become highly productive and developed, strengthening their ties to China rather than to the West! If China does the same with Africa, Chinese influence in the world (not Western influence) will be the new driving stone of globalization: a great potential victory for the Chinese...


----------



## PeterPOA (Feb 26, 2007)

Chaotic city ... but it must be very interesting to visit ...


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

lumpia said:


> hahaha What is UP with all this Africa-bashing from Latin forumers?? Its not as if they are economic rivals or anything! Culturally and ethnically, South America owes alot to Africa right? Love, not war


Or we do indeed and I'm infinitely grateful for that, thank you Africa! 

One thing I'm glad about is that we don't owe it anything when it comes to architecture or city planning as seen in Nigeria.

Lagos looks bad, it needs urgent help hno: 


I like Abuja though, it's nice and clean and not overcrowded.


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

You are to blame said:


> it seems like some thinks lagos is a village because it doesn't have many skyscrapers


Well, many cities do not have skyscrapers, that's not a reason for naming a city as a village.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*i'd hate to be wealthy and in lagos. is there any pristine land at all ???hno: no offense but all that looks overtaken by shoddy development*


----------



## pallo1982 (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry i don't like it hno: 
i'd feel so depressed if i lived there, it looks so slummy


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Hahahaha, So much Lagos Bashing.

If you actually go to Lagos, you'll actually realize that there are many beautiful places in Lagos.

There's Victoria Island, ParkView Ikoyi and Banana Island.

Banana Island is a Man made Island, that when complete will be a Mini version of Dubai's Palm Jumeirah 










Africa's tallest building will be built there.

And Yes Lagos does have a high crime rate, but Johannesburg is Africa's Crime Capital.

Here is a picture of Lagos's CBD (The East Side).









The CBD is quite notorious, but it is currently been transformed into the Economic Hub of West Africa.


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

When Completely Transformed the CBD, will be endowed with Shopping Precints and the Largest Hotels and Cinemas in that part of Africa.

Construction started Last Year.:banana: 









Banana Island MasterPlan









Residential Development in Banana Island.



















Victoria Island (ohhh How dirty.:lol: :lol: :lol: )











*Ignorance is Bliss My Friends.*


----------

